# 4.95 Rating



## htowndriver

After about 800 trips I have a rating of 4.95. Is that good? Should I be worried?


----------



## unPat

htowndriver said:


> After about 800 trips I have a rating of 4.95. Is that good? Should I be worried?


Depends on how many badges and compliments you got.


----------



## htowndriver

unPat said:


> Depends on how many badges and compliments you got.


Really? How come?



unPat said:


> Depends on how many badges and compliments you got.


Can I get deactivated?


----------



## Rakos

Uber can deactivate you...

Anytime...for any reason...

For 48 hours...to "investigate"...

So be ready...8>)

Rakos


----------



## thatridesharegirl

800 trips over what time period?
If you're cranking out 120+ trips per week... you must have a sweet ride or fantastic personality.


----------



## george manousaridis

htowndriver said:


> After about 800 trips I have a rating of 4.95. Is that good? Should I be worried?


Very good ratings,but be very cautious.Uber will deactivate you with no


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends

Bro, 4.95 is solid.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

Girls are far more impressed with badges and compliments than they are with your rating.


----------



## htowndriver

thatridesharegirl said:


> 800 trips over what time period?
> If you're cranking out 120+ trips per week... you must have a sweet ride or fantastic personality.


I've been driving for six months and I have a very vanilla personality. Calm cool and collected but I'm super nice and allow them to do just about anything they ask ie; eat and smoke in my car even those are extremely rare occurrences. My car is sux years old but it is immaculate inside and I keep it smelling good!



Ride Nights & Weekends said:


> Bro, 4.95 is solid.


Ok cool. I heard that after a market gets saturated with drivers Uber will cut the ones with low ratings.


----------



## wk1102

htowndriver said:


> After about 800 trips I have a rating of 4.95. Is that good? Should I be worried?


It means you're either really good or a doormat.



htowndriver said:


> I'm super nice and allow them to do just about anything they ask ie; eat and smoke in my car even those are extremely rare occurrences.


Well, that explains it..

You get paid the same regardless of your rating


----------



## htowndriver

wk1102 said:


> It means you're either really good or a doormat.
> 
> Well, that explains it..
> 
> You get paid the same regardless of your rating


Well that's kind of how customer service works and because of my high rating I dont have to wait as long in the airport queue!


----------



## wk1102

htowndriver said:


> because of my high rating I dont have to wait as long in the airport queue!


What are you smoking?


----------



## Ribak

htowndriver said:


> After about 800 trips I have a rating of 4.95. Is that good? Should I be worried?


Well done. Keep up the great work champ.


----------



## htboston

1.5xorbust said:


> Girls are far more impressed with badges and compliments than they are with your rating.


Girls are more impressed if you have an actual important job rather than a loser job driving idiots around.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

htboston said:


> Girls are more impressed if you have an actual important job rather than a loser job driving idiots around.


That too.


----------



## wk1102

htowndriver said:


> Well that's kind of how customer service works


Eh.. "kind of" is a stretch. It's good to be accommodating. It's not good to be abused.


----------



## sellkatsell44

htowndriver said:


> Well that's kind of how customer service works and because of my high rating I dont have to wait as long in the airport queue!


I say this out of love.
You can be nice, but you can't be a doormat. If you are, they're not going to respect you. People don't like what they don't respect.

You can take a stance and get your point across without being mean.


----------



## Julescase

htowndriver said:


> I've been driving for six months and I have a very vanilla personality. Calm cool and collected but I'm super nice and allow them to do just about anything they ask ie; eat and smoke in my car even those are extremely rare occurrences. My car is sux years old but it is immaculate inside and I keep it smelling good!
> 
> Ok cool. I heard that after a market gets saturated with drivers Uber will cut the ones with low ratings.


Don't let people eat and smoke in your car - are you kidding?!


----------



## george manousaridis

Members I state this to all,I george manousaridis hate Uber with a passion.Look at what's happened in SF HQ,the toxic rotten culture of TK,hypocrites! Good management and leadership comes from the top.But no! So me as an ex Uber driver put up with that toxicity and corruption. I was with Uber for 3 years,4.93 rating,7200 rides and 4441 lifetime trips of five stars.What has this done for me as a driver? Nothing! Nothing but utter cabbage.So I quit! And moved on to a new rideshare company here in Australia called Taxify.Taxify is known as the "Uber killer".My choice and never return to a evil and wretched company again.


----------



## upyouruber

htowndriver said:


> After about 800 trips I have a rating of 4.95. Is that good? Should I be worried?


On one hand, awesome! On the other, it is irrelevant. 4.95 or 4.60, per mile rate is the same. Is having a high rating helpful to a driver when facing scrutiny from corporate, not one bit my friend. The rating system, and how it is utilized, is strictly reserved for driver/rider interaction.
Welcome to the world of rideshare!


----------



## Rakos

upyouruber said:


> On one hand, awesome! On the other, it is irrelevant. 4.95 or 4.60, per mile rate is the same. Is having a high rating helpful to a driver when facing scrutiny from corporate, not one bit my friend. The rating system, and how it is utilized, is strictly reserved for driver/rider interaction.
> Welcome to the world of rideshare!


Butt...butt...but...butt...(4 banger...sweet)

Rakos


----------



## bigdaddybondo

4.95 puts you in an elite company. quite frankly these drivers who maintain a 4.8 or lower should find a new line of work. More often than not, I have Pax mention my rating, cleanliness, and quality of my car. Moreover, they tend to mention when they get drivers who are lower rated they know something is going to go wrong, and they will look for a better-rated driver. The moral "at times" with a better rating you will get better rated Pax and more trips. Both will result in more money... keep up the good work


----------



## CJfrom619

htowndriver said:


> After about 800 trips I have a rating of 4.95. Is that good? Should I be worried?


You should be very worried. That is a pretty bad rating but I'm sure it will go up after the next 800 rides.



george manousaridis said:


> Members I state this to all,I george manousaridis hate Uber with a passion.Look at what's happened in SF HQ,the toxic rotten culture of TK,hypocrites! Good management and leadership comes from the top.But no! So me as an ex Uber driver put up with that toxicity and corruption. I was with Uber for 3 years,4.93 rating,7200 rides and 4441 lifetime trips of five stars.What has this done for me as a driver? Nothing! Nothing but utter cabbage.So I quit! And moved on to a new rideshare company here in Australia called Taxify.Taxify is known as the "Uber killer".My choice and never return to a evil and wretched company again.


How is it making half the money with the new startup company?


----------



## james725

htowndriver said:


> After about 800 trips I have a rating of 4.95. Is that good? Should I be worried?


From all of us here we are very proud of you, we need more drivers like you on the road. Thank you very much for being a valued A+ driver... you are doing an amazing service to the community and to the world, words can't describe how great you truly are.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

Show your rating at McDonald’s and you’ll get a free cup of coffee.


----------



## Mista T

You are doing good so far with that rating, just make sure you keep your Acceptance rate at 90% or better and your Cancellation rate at 5% or less, or they might deactivate you.

If people offer you cash tips, you should refuse them, also.


----------



## MadePenniesToday

htowndriver said:


> Well that's kind of how customer service works and because of my high rating I dont have to wait as long in the airport queue!


I go to the same airports as you and would have to wait 1-2+ hours for X so I say you're BSing. I also have almost identical rating. You don't get no special treatment.


----------

